# Edisto Beach Fishing Report 4/7 thru 4/9



## JustLetMeFish (Mar 9, 2011)

After leaving Roanoke, VA on Thursday 4/7 we arrived in Edisto and checked in to our house. We took a quick trip to Edisto Watersports for bait and got our fishing poles ready.
Walked out behind the house (inlet side of the point) and finally our lines were wet and we were fishing. 
Thursday 4/7 we hooked a good bit of whiting on fresh shrimp and shrimp fish bites.
Friday 4/8 we were back in the whiting, and the Blues moved in late morning. Friday evening we hooked one little shark and a couple of rays. A couple of break offs as well.
Saturday 4/9 Whiting and Blues were plentiful again and another ray or two.. But right at dark that evening it happened, first we hooked what we thought was a shark and when it was beached a 40 inch Drum(SpotTail) was on the line. After a quick measurement and weight it was back in the water and we were fishing again. 10 minutes later another big fish was on. This time on the line was a 42 inch Drum(Spot Tail). They both weighed in around 29 lbs.
We (5 guys) fished behind the house the entire trip. The whiting, blues, and rays kept us busy every day. We usually fish OBX in the spring and this was our first trip to Edisto and we will be back.
A couple of observations from our first trip of Surf Fishing in Edisto, we caught most of the whiting and blues between the 3 hours either side of low tide. Not much around high tide. The Drum were caught @ almost High tide. Whiting were hitting fresh shrimp and shrimp fish bites. The blues were hitting the whiting we cut up for bait, and the Drum hit a Blue Fish Head and a chunk of whiting.


----------



## abass105 (Jun 13, 2006)

Glad you had a good trip. Sounds like fun. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## awt372 (Nov 4, 2009)

Great report come again in October if your calendar will allow.


----------



## JFord56 (Feb 5, 2008)

Nice catch - thanks for the report. Either side of low has always been best for me down there too. I wonder if the big red's bit due to the tide or 'cause it was near dark? I'm guessing near dark - I've had better luck on them in the surf at night.


----------



## Tracker16 (Feb 16, 2009)

awt372 said:


> Great report come again in October if your calendar will allow.


Yeah go back in Oct the shrimp will be running and the fishing will be great. Congrats on all the fish. As you noticed the outgoing tide is the $hit in the Charleston area


----------



## JustLetMeFish (Mar 9, 2011)

What part of October? Early, Middle., End?? We are planning a return trip per you suggestions...


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Sounds like ya had a great day. Nice work.


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

The whole month of October is great as long as it's not very cold towards the end of the month. Beg-mid would be the safest bet.


----------



## JustLetMeFish (Mar 9, 2011)

We are heading back Oct 4 thru 9th. When you say shrimp in the water in Oct, are you saying beach side and inlet side of the Point area? we were 400 yards down the inlet side in April when we caught the drum and other fish. We stay ocean front and fish behind the house. better to be inlet side like april or got to the beach side. Sorry for all of the questions ...


----------

